# Xitone 10” Active FRFR vs Atomic CLR wedge for axe 3



## Politics of Ecstasy (Aug 8, 2019)

I wanted a wedge specifically and i keep finding these two contenders but things get off topic like “get these instead” or “what you really want is headrush 112 pair”

Can someone tell me what you REALLY think? Should I get the 10” active xitone or the atomic Clr wedge.....price is more of a concern than anything else

But I’m looking for the better FRFR either way, so performance above all else

Xitone seems to be in the lead FWIW

Thanks


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Aug 9, 2019)

FWIW i spent hours and hours looking gearslutz, gearpage, and of course kemper and fractal forums.....it came down to three things:1)price (2) CS and (3)build quality
Xitone wins in every category
It’s $100 cheaper
The CS is absolutely astonishing, the owner called me for my questions
Atomic CS, on other hand, I emailed them last week and I’m still waitin for a reply
Xitone is known for being built like a tank, which is good because when i had the first atomic CLR neo generation 1 years ago, it was flimsy and i was worried about transport

So I think have my answer, but any feedback is welcome of course!
Thanks Mick, XiTones rules!


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 15, 2019)

I wouldn't buy a CLR anyways. The guy who designed them for Atomic is raging cunt.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Aug 15, 2019)

You couldn’t have said it better. Not only is he not nice, but the product is overpriced IMHO. Anyway, I one upped myself, and I got the XiTone 12” Active FRFR wedge....

Its incredible! The axe 3 sounds like a REAL amp, like with real IR feel and actual amp thud

I love my Adam A7 monitors for transparency, clarity, and recording accurately, especially guitar...but as far as FRFR goes, I think I found the best one around for modelers ATM honestly

Thats just one poor schlubs opinion (but i got for WAY less than advertised like WAY less)

The owner and business owner/runner/operator/builder of the amps is Mick Farlow, and he is quick to answer. Like within 2 minutes he either replies by text or calls back....he definitely deserves the business!!!

I recommend this Xitone 12” active wedge as the perfect FRFR solution for the axe 3


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 16, 2019)

Are you using it for live work? Curious how well it work on a stage with a loud drummer when there isn't much for PA support.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Aug 16, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> Are you using it for live work? Curious how well it work on a stage with a loud drummer when there isn't much for PA support.


Yes it is for live, but also for practice/rehearsal. I dont like to always play out of my monitors even though they are truly the best FRFR, monitors dont have that thud or bump (IR) of when you palm mute or try dynamics....with the Xitone, you retain the tone of the preset but there is a THUD, i mean this thing really pumps, HARD....

I’d imagine you could use this as a reference at any venue, and in many circumstances, f you dont like the PA when you plug in your Axe, you can probably use this easily as a main stage amp, i really dont see why not

Its a multi purpose tool for me Gunpoint, I want it for live use, reference, and also just to jam instead of using monitors! IF you want any info, Mick Farlow, the owner is the NICEST most supportive customer service I’ve ever encountered in my life

All the good things you’ve heard about Xitone, even though they are a smaller 1 man operation start up, are true....they really are the ONLY alternative to the atomic CLR FRFR (in this bums opinion)


----------

